# leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?



## Tim1974 (25. März 2015)

*leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Hallo,

ich suche für meine PCs leise und bezahlbare neue Lüfter, die aber trotzdem gut kühlen.
Die BeQuiet-Modelle sind auf meiner Liste ganz oben, aber da gibts soweit ich sah recht große Preisunterschiede und ich bin unsicher, ob sich die teuersten wirklich für mich lohnen würden.

In meinem neueren PC habe ich im Coolermaster CM690 III Gehäuse vorne einen 250 mm Lüfter drinn, den ich im Verdachte habe am lautesten zu sein, hinten ist noch ein ein 120 mm Lüfter drinn, der auch schon werkseitig dabei war.
Oben sind zwei 140 mm BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 drinn, die ich natürlich nicht ersetzen will.
Soll ich nun von BeQuiet die Silent Wing 2 Lüfter nehmen oder reichen auch die Shadow Wing Lüfter, oder noch andere Vorschläge?

Für den älteren PC gehen leider nur 80 mm Lüfter (Casetek C1080 Gehäuse von ca. 2004).
Reichen da die günstigen Pure Wing Lüfter von BeQuiet?

Die Fragen zu beantworten ist natürlich nicht einfach, weil jeder ja andere Ansprüche an "Silent" hat. Ich orientiere mich mal an den Lüftern, die noch so im Gehäuse sind, denn was nützen mir die leisesten Gehäuselüfter, wenn die internen Lüfter diese dann übertönen...
Also in dem neueren PC habe ich einen Noctua NH C12P SE14 CPU-Fan und eine Grafikkarte mit Gigabyte Windforce 2X, sollte also beides sehr leise sein. Das Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Straight Power E9 (500 Watt) mit 135 mm Lüfter.

In dem alten PC ist der Intel Boxed-Kühler in Verwendung (i3-2100), dazu eine Palit Geforce GTS 450, das Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet Pure Power L8 (400 Watt) mit 120 mm Lüfter.


Da ich mit beiden PCs nun verstärkt Audiobearbeitung machen möchte, ist es mir schon wichtig, daß keiner der Lüfter störend auffällt.

Was ratet Ihr mir?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Ryle (25. März 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Die Pure Wings 2 reichen, wobei du diese auch regeln musst. Über 800rpm wird jeder Lüfter hörbar, ganz egal welche Preisklasse und Qualität. Aber Pure Wings 2 sind an sich beinahe genau so laufruhig wie die Silent Wings, nur halten die Lager nicht so lange und die Entkopplung fehlt. Kann man bei dem Preis aber beides verschmerzen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Noctua Redux

Gutes Lager, neutrale Farbe, 6 Jahre Garantie, PWM-Lüfter, ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. März 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Enermax sind deine go-to Wings 

80mm - Enermax T.B.Silence 80mm (UCTB8) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
92mm - http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-92mm-uctb9-a535731.html?hloc=de
120mm - http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-120mm-uctb12-a535732.html
140mm - http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-140mm-uctb14b-a886102.html?hloc=de

Gruss Patrick


----------



## RRe36 (26. März 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Ich kann dir die Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 empfehlen. Die sind leise, nicht zu teuer und der Rahmen scheint auch entkoppelnd zu sein.
140mm - EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Snow White Plus (84000000110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
120mm - EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Snow White Plus (84000000109) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kannst auch ne andere Farbe nehmen aber ich hatte bei dem CM690III das selbe Problem und habe vorne einen 140mm in Weiß verbaut.
Wenn du die runterregelst hört man fast nichts mehr.
Wenn du den 140mm nimmst, der aber ganz in Schwarz sein soll geht auch der hier:
EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. März 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Produktvergleich Arctic F8 80mm, Arctic F8 PWM 80mm, Arctic F12 120mm, Arctic F12 PWM 120mm, Arctic F14, Arctic F14 PWM | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehr günstig und recht leise


----------



## lord_mogul (20. April 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Ich hab bei mir einige davon im Betrieb:
Revoltec Air Guard 140mm (RL060) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nicht unbedingt die leisesten unter 12V (1200 RPM!), aber geregelt sind die unter ca. 8V durchaus gut.
Die idlen bei mir meist mit 600-800 RPM rum und sind dann subjektiv nicht groß rauszuhören


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. April 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Wäre für die SW1. Die Noctua Redux oder Pure Wings gingen auch, wären mir persönlich aber zu abgespreckt.
Die Enermax wären mein absolutes Mindestmaß, den anderen Kram kannst du dir eigentlich schenken. Zumindest wenn es um langfristige Leistung, Lautstärke und Verarbeitungsqualität geht.
Allerdings solltest du dir auch bewusst sein, dass Netzteil, Festplatte und Graka wohl wesentlich lauter sein werden, als deine Silent-Lüfter.
Wenn du dein System wirklich leiser machen willst, solltest du auch hier zukünftig einige Verbesserungen mit einplanen.


----------



## MrCaedo (20. April 2015)

*AW: leise und bezahlbare Lüfter (80, 120 und 140 mm)?*

Kabelbinder hat recht  Die Enermax fand ich damals auch geil, bis ich mich bis zu BQ und Noctua durchprobiert hab. Die BQ bewegen pro Umdrehung weniger Lüft, sind dafür minimal leiser, tut sich also nix, ob du als Gehäuselüfter da jetzt Pure Wings oder Noctua redux reinpackst.
Ach ja, die Alpenföhn sind auch nicht schlecht, konnte ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht so ausgiebig testen, somit halte ich mich da mit Empfehlungen erstmal zurück


----------

